
Ask HN: Kids-friendly video games theaching real-world skills and concepts? - tie_
What video games can you recommend that teach kids skills and concepts applicable in the real world, such as maths, physics, economics etc.?<p>Those games do not have to be (and indeed better if they aren&#x27;t) purposefully &quot;educational&quot; games, but rather <i>fun</i> games that happen to train a skill or concept applicable outside of the virtual universe.<p>(Inspired by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23593872)
======
edelans
Lately, I was introduced to Magnus Kingdom of Chess to make my 5yo girl learn
how to play chess in a very fun and progressive way. Highly recommended !

Android
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chesskingd...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chesskingdom)
and iOS.

~~~
tie_
Thanks for the recommendation, hadn't heard of it before!

